# Balzer Cyber Pod Gold



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Karpfencracks |wavey:,

wie vileicht einige schon im neuen Katalog von Balzer, oder live auf der ersten Karssruher Angelmesse oder in nem Video bei bissclips.de geshen hat bringt die Firma Balzer ab sofort ein neues Pod rasu. 
 Das Cyber Pod Gold und Silber!!
Es is auch schon bei verschiedenen Onlinehändler zu bekommen, aber ich wüsst gerne ma eure Meinung zur Konstruktion oder vieleicht hat sich momentan schon jemand dies Teil gekauft!?

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## fritte (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Balzer Cyber Pod Gold*

Also ich habe das Silver seit einem Monat.
War aber erst 3 mal damit am Wasser.
Der erste Eindruck war bis jetzt ganz gut, gerade weil man es sowohl als Hi-wie auch als rodpod verwenden kann.
Es läßt sich sher leicht zusammenbauen, was mich nur ein wenig stört ist das die Füße/Teller relativ klein sind, somit hat man keine große Auflagefläche.
Aber wie ich gehört habe soll es noch nachträglich welche geben.
Bis jetzt aber leider noch nicht.
Die Beine lassen sich schnell und einfach verstellen sowie auch die Höhe.
Man hätte vieleicht die Verschlüsse/ verbindung von den Bussbars anders lösen können, finde die verbindung etwas billig, und bis selber gespannt wann ich das erste Plastikteil überdrehe oder verliehre.
Ansonsten sehr nettes Teil.
Habe es mir auf der Messe in Hamm für 120€ geholt.


----------



## Chris2 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Balzer Cyber Pod Gold*

zu dem Preis würd ich mir lieber nen gescheites von Amiaud holen. Habs so für ca 180 € gesehn un da gibts bessere.


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Balzer Cyber Pod Gold*

Hy danke für die ersten Posts

*fritte denk ma für die kleine auflagefläche der beine könnte die lösung von chairs usw. funktionieren die optionalen bigfoots könnten bestimmt drauf passen 

*Chris umdie qualität der Amiaud Pods gehts doch gar net in dme thread und die quali wird gleube auch keiner beszweifeln

schön weiter posteb #6

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Prodigy (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Balzer Cyber Pod Gold*

Hi, 
hab mir gerade eben da Cyber Pod Gold von Balzer geholt. Ich hab es für 100 Euronen bekommen.
Naja wer kann da schon nein sagen. Es ist bis auf die Plastikarretierungen an den Buzz Bars
gut verarbeitet. Und wie ich finde sehr Standfest. Wollte mir erst ein Pod von Fox holen, aber wirklich standfester sind die auch nicht.

Mfg Prodigy


----------



## fritte (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Balzer Cyber Pod Gold*

Ich sag ja, das teil ist ganz gut und steht super. Nur der Plastik-Kram ist grausam, hoffe die werden noch mal v2a ersatzteile anbieten, sonst muß mein Onkel demnächst ne Nachtschicht für mich einlegen um es umzubauen.


----------



## stein-ti (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Balzer Cyber Pod Gold*

Moin, 
ich habe es mir Gestern bei meinem TD angesehen, der Stativähnliche Unterbau ist sehr gut gelöst, aber wie ihr schon gesagt habt der Kunstoffkram ich weiß ja nicht??!!
Werden die oberen Rohre wo die Bars drangebaut werden auch arritiert oder sind sie einfach zum schieben???
Bei meinem TD konnte man sie einfach rein und raus schieben.|kopfkrat

Gruß Tim


----------

